# Help!BMW clear coat on 2008 5 series



## rbraun (Feb 3, 2008)

Does BMW use the new scratch resistant clear coat or the ceramic that Benz has been using since 2005? I need to know so that I can purchase some polish. I've contacted my dealer and BMW NA and no one seems to know for sure.


----------



## Totoland (Nov 30, 2006)

My understanding from a detailer that does business near BMW NA headquarters is: if the vehicle is built in South Carolina (X5's I think fall into this category), it does not have the hardened clear coat. But, if the car is built in Germany, it does have a similar clear that Mercedes uses.

I don't know exactly which models are South Carolina myself.

Toto


----------



## FMINUS (Oct 3, 2007)

Totoland said:


> My understanding from a detailer that does business near BMW NA headquarters is: if the vehicle is built in South Carolina (X5's I think fall into this category), it does not have the hardened clear coat. But, if the car is built in Germany, it does have a similar clear that Mercedes uses.
> 
> I don't know exactly which models are South Carolina myself.
> 
> Toto


You are correct Toto, the paints in the USA have to be water based due to VOC compliance.

But even the ones from Germany are not as hard as MBs Cerami


----------



## BrianSF (Feb 9, 2006)

Totoland said:


> My understanding from a detailer that does business near BMW NA headquarters is: if the vehicle is built in South Carolina (X5's I think fall into this category), it does not have the hardened clear coat. But, if the car is built in Germany, it does have a similar clear that Mercedes uses.
> 
> I don't know exactly which models are South Carolina myself.
> 
> Toto


Currently Z4s and X5s are built in South Carolina. The Z3 was before being replaced by the Z4.


----------



## Totoland (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for the model info folks! Good stuff to know when I'm compounding black Bimmers.

Toto


----------

